# Looking to hitch a ride on an ankona near palm coast



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

LtShinysides said:


> Hey guys I'm currently shopping around on some ankonas, specifically the cayenne, copperhead, and suv 17. I will probably take a trip to their shop in the coming weeks but I know they only have a couple models that you can actually wet test. If anyone in my area has one of these and wouldn't mind me going for a ride or even fishing let me know. I'll pay for gas/beer/bait whatever. Thanks in advance!


Friday and Saturday is an Ankona / Salt March owners tournament in Titusville. If you wanted to take the drive down, the captains party is Friday night at Flounder Creek Outfitters. There are 16 boats registered so far. You might be able to find someone who needs a crew. At the very least, you would be able to check out all the boats. The tournament is Saturday with the awards at 3. Here is the FB page. https://www.facebook.com/events/379284452646103/


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Padre said:


> Friday and Saturday is an Ankona / Salt March owners tournament in Titusville. If you wanted to take the drive down, the captains party is Friday night at Flounder Creek Outfitters. There are 16 boats registered so far. You might be able to find someone who needs a crew. At the very least, you would be able to check out all the boats. The tournament is Saturday with the awards at 3. Here is the FB page. https://www.facebook.com/events/379284452646103/


February 15-16


----------



## Lil_skeeter (Dec 17, 2017)

I live in new smyrna beach and go out every weekend. would be happy to take you for a ride. i am also attending the tournament February 15-16


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info! I may be picking up a cayenne in the near future but I don't know if I'll be able to make that tournament. Captain's meeting sounds awesome if I can get off work in time.


Lil_skeeter said:


> I live in new smyrna beach and go out every weekend. would be happy to take you for a ride. i am also attending the tournament February 15-16


Thanks for the invite skeeter which model you running?


----------



## Lil_skeeter (Dec 17, 2017)

LtShinysides said:


> Thanks for the info! I may be picking up a cayenne in the near future but I don't know if I'll be able to make that tournament. Captain's meeting sounds awesome if I can get off work in time.
> 
> Thanks for the invite skeeter which model you running?


2014 Copperhead gen 2 Tournament Edition 60 etec


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Lil_skeeter said:


> 2014 Copperhead gen 2 Tournament Edition 60 etec


Well I didn't buy the cayenne, so I would definitely love to get out on your copperhead. For now I will shoot for that captain's meeting. Maybe the weekend after we can hook something up.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

LtShinysides said:


> Well I didn't buy the cayenne, so I would definitely love to get out on your copperhead. For now I will shoot for that captain's meeting. Maybe the weekend after we can hook something up.


Correct me if I’m wrong. Not really sure how many boats will be at the Captain’s meeting. Your best bet to see some boats would be come to the awards @3 on Saturday. 

@Padre Any idea where the check in and awards will be?


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

LtShinysides said:


> Hey guys I'm currently shopping around on some ankonas, specifically the cayenne, copperhead, and suv 17. I will probably take a trip to their shop in the coming weeks but I know they only have a couple models that you can actually wet test. If anyone in my area has one of these and wouldn't mind me going for a ride or even fishing let me know. I'll pay for gas/beer/bait whatever. Thanks in advance!


Welcome to come aboard a Mitiz if interested..fishing or just a ride..also in Palm Coast..


----------

